# when we are together this what happens



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been married 14yr.Hers numbers aren't the same.She has hidden away that black men with large cars and white men the same cars she has had good sex with.For me color isn't a issue,for one man is the same.But with her color takes place here.But thats her past,and it doesn't matter to me cause your with me now.But with her it does.Her love that look on her face that a women give to a man freely.Buy her word and not mine numbers are stated 9-10'5L/6.5-7.5Gir/3-4Cros.Now some of you will say and think maybe your small.Well i will always be small when you want or need something bigger.My Numbers 7-L/5 3/4 Gir/1-3/4-7/8 Cross.Not wanting sound like a male thats has been hurt by all of this,it not my pride.I have help us and her to cum with the mind,body,spirit,that you limit yourself and that it not me who's doing that.Can be holding out for whats over there for all the while being where,you can't divide yourself.I have been with about 225 women.I have known sex,nice, bad,love,oneself,herself,eye candy,want,body,from good to bad.I am hole man and responsibilities lie with me and me only.Where are yours to yourself and to others.It always been sad when we do this to ourself and other. I can't get 14yr back.I made the right desertion when i ask you in to my life,you was not.Folks remove the rock from in front of you so others and yourself mite enjoy life a little better.She has said the next man can fix me.B-S, and we have all did it.She only know the scent of one type of a man.And i say that i understand that for i to have enjoy so many time the scent women,i to just want one.I'm 49 and i will not sit here and say who wood want to be with me,but who won't want to be with me if it right for you.She has been told that she passages and nauseous and that she been a ghost in her own life.Yes i went out and got help for us.The women said i don't need to see you, but i will need to see her,now 2yr later she won't go back and i have been told to leave that she is not the women i think she is.60.00 hr .The hole story i have not said.Hope this help some one.It to hard to understand.Something only been going on since the begin of time.Well it really only hard when your with people like this.I don't want the world in my life just a women that known herself.I know it go both way.I'm afraid that in take this on as a job and husband to fix this,which by the way i was told this is not my problem and its for her fix,i got lost how do you sit here and do nothing I'm her husband.L have fell in everything that i new was not true,why i ever doubt myself.I fooled me.


----------

